# Ford Jubilee Hydraulic issue



## lactac (May 1, 2016)

I just purchased a 1953 jubilee and the lift arms wouldn't go up. I pulled the hydraulic pump off and the gear was stripped out on the woble shaft. I totally rebuilt the pump (new gear, woble shaft, seals,springs and balls) changed the hydraulic oil, started the tractor and everything worked great. Now the arms won't lift unless I move the small lever under the seat about a quarter of an inch. This lever is for plowing I believe. Once I move this lever (which is in the up position) the lift works perfectly but if I let the arms go all the way to the bottom it will not lift again until I move this lever again. What could be wrong?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When the selector lever is down, you are in constant draft control. ohen up you are in implement position control.
To operate the three point hitch up and down with the touch control lever, the selector lever must be in the up position. I think that if you are having issues, keep working that small lever under the seat and see if it will eventually work. It could be sticking on not moving as far up as it should from not being used very much.


----------



## lactac (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advise. I will give that a try. I see that there is a large headed screw just above the draft control lever, is there possibly a spring and ball under that that could be stuck?


----------



## lactac (May 1, 2016)

*Still no lift on hrdraulic arms*

I tried moving the draft control lever several times and had no luck. I purchased the ford hydraulic repair video that I found in some of the threads and pulled the top cover and went through everything on it and don't see anything wrong. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## dlhester (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a 1967 Ford 2000 which is very similar to your jubilee. I'm having a similar problem. The hydraulic lift seems to be working fine but it will not lift all the way up while in position control mode (small lever up) but when I put it in draft control mode (small lever down) it will lift a lot higher. However, I have to hold the lever all the way down to get it to work in draft control mode. Did you have any luck figuring out your problem with yours?


----------

